# Concordança



## Agró

Aquest fil m'ha fet sorgir un dubte de concordància:

"...l'havien habitat*s* altres persones..."

Què us sembla?


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Al meu entendre sobra la essa, ja que és el participi del verb i la concordància és amb l'auxiliar.


----------



## Agró

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Al meu entendre sobra la essa, ja que és el participi del verb i la concordància és amb l'auxiliar.


Gràcies RIU. M'ha sonat molt estrany, i per això he obert el fil. No entenc part de la teva explicació. La concordància s'ha de fer amb el pronom de referència, no? En aquest cas "el/lo" (referit al "país"), que és singular i, per tant, el participi hauria de ser "habitat", oi?


----------



## RIU

Sí, és clar, el participi d'un temps verbal no varia, ho fa l'auxiliar, en concordancia amb el subjecte (les persones, no pas el país, que és el complement directe (crec)).

Ell *havia* habitat el país, ells *havien* habitat el país.


----------



## Stbn_fcr

Hola a tothom,

Em sembla que el dubte va per una altra banda.

En català, així com en francès i en italià però no pas en castellà *hi pot haver una concordança entre l'objecte directe i el participi de les formes compostes (haver + participi)*.

En francès és obligat fer-la i en italià m'atreviria a dir que també. En català, aquesta concordança és regressiva, i en llenguatge col·loquial no és obligada, però sí recomanable perquè s'està perdent una forma genuïna. En canvi, sí que és obligada en llenguatge culte o formal.

"L'havien habitats altres persones" no és correcte perquè "habitats" hauria de concordar amb *l'objecte directe que no és pas "altres persones" (en realitat és subjecte)* sinó "L' = el país". Pel que fa al subjecte, si no em creieu, passeu la frase a la veu passiva on l'objecte directe es desvetlla i passa forçadament a subjecte, és com girar la truita i treure la disfressa . ) --> L'havien habitats altres persones (veu activa) --> *El país* havia estat habitat per altres persones (veu passiva) i no pas "altres persones havien estat habitades pel país" (mare meva!). Per si fóra poc, l'auxiliar del verb ens desvetlla el subjecte perquè han de concordar, sí o sí, tan certament com que el nadal és un pal! Perdoneu, però algú ho havia de dir! Havi*en* concorda amb "altres persones".

*Has utilitzat un exemple ambigu! : ) Perquè "L'" pot voler dir "el" o "la"*. Posem per cas ara que fóra "la casa".

Amb "la" hi pot haver concordança, opcional en llenguatge col·loquial però recomanat en registre culte, com he dit. Per tant, podem dir:

"L'havien habitada altres persones" és una oració perfecta.

Amb "el", evidentment, la concordança no varia la forma del participi.

Per tant, podem dir:

Les he agafades (culte o formal/ col·loquial recomanat)/ les he agafat (col·loquial).

Les ha tocades totes quatre (compte amb allò que penseu!) : )/ les he tocat (col·loquial).

La clau, l'he agafada del calaix/ l'he agafat.

Fins i tot,

Els llapis (que no llapissos!), els ha trobats (la concordança del masculí plural fa molta mandra de dir, fins i tot resulta una mica artificial a l'oïda però la norma és la norma, encara que això no ho hagi dit mai ni el Josep Cuní ni l'Artur Mas en sa vida, que ja és dir!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hi posaria la mà al foc! No obstant, la resta de concordances que he escrit més amunt resulten almenys més naturals)/ els llapis, els ha tobat (només col·loquial)

Tot això que us dic és ben cert i malauradament, per influència castellana ho estem perdent!

NOTA: Tot això no té res a veure amb la concordança de "Les cases havien estat habitades" que és d'una altra mena. En aquest cas, entre subjecte i atribut. SER.


----------



## merquiades

Hola STBN_fcr.  És molt completa i útil la teva explicació sobre la concordança dels participis passats.  Només caldria parlar una mica d'un objecte directe de la primera o la segona persona.  

--- Maria, t'he vista ahir a la platja?
--- ¿És veritat?  Si m'has vista, per qué no m'has saludada?

Ja sé que en la llengua col·loquial no es fa la concordança, o almenys em sembla bé que no, però parlant o escrivint en llenguatge culta, voldria saber si és possible fer aquesta concordança? Com saps és normal en francès.


----------



## Favara

A la llengua col·loquial depén del dialecte concret, com de costum. On visc jo la fem sempre o quasi sempre.


----------



## pcplus

merquiades said:


> Hola STBN_fcr. És molt completa i útil la teva explicació sobre la concordança dels participis passats. Només caldria parlar una mica d'un objecte directe de la primera o la segona persona.
> 
> --- Maria, *t'he* vista ahir a la platja?
> --- ¿És veritat? Si *m'has* vista, per qué no *m'has* saludada?
> 
> Ja sé que en la llengua col·loquial no es fa la concordança, o almenys em sembla bé que no, però parlant o escrivint en llenguatge culta, voldria saber si és possible fer aquesta concordança? Com saps és normal en francès.


no n'estic segur, a veure si ho respon un catalanoparlant, ara jo diria que no em sona bé, perque el complement directe ja es diu a la mateixa frase, no fa falta fer la concordança

els millors exemples els hi ha possat Stbn_fcr


----------



## samarkanda

merquiades said:


> Hola STBN_fcr. És molt completa i útil la teva explicació sobre la concordança dels participis passats. Només caldria parlar una mica d'un objecte directe de la primera o la segona persona.
> 
> --- Maria, t'he vista ahir a la platja?
> --- ¿És veritat? Si m'has vista, per qué no m'has saludada?
> 
> Ja sé que en la llengua col·loquial no es fa la concordança, o almenys em sembla bé que no, però parlant o escrivint en llenguatge culta, voldria saber si és possible fer aquesta concordança? Com saps és normal en francès.


 

No, això en català no ho fem. La concordança només és possible, i de fet recomanada, quan el pronom és el de tercera persona (el/la/l'/els/les).


----------



## merquiades

samarkanda said:


> No, això en català no ho fem. La concordança només és possible, i de fet recomanada, quan el pronom és el de tercera persona (el/la/l'/els/les).



Gràcies per conformar-m'ho


----------



## samarkanda

De res!

I per cert, en llengua col·loquial sí que es fa la concordança! Cada cop menys, i en algunes zones gairebé s'ha perdut, però molts encara la fem!


----------

